# 5 Vegetables That Grow Well In the Southwest



## Debbie_Gisle (May 15, 2011)

I am in Salt Lake, UT (not really the southwest) but our summers are very hot and dry. Last year I had great success with eggplants, bell peppers, and snap peas. I had 4 individual plants growing and harvested at least 8 eggplants from each. I just wish I ate eggplant more, but was happy to be able to share with neighbors that could find uses for all of them.


----------

